# comment faire pour que iCloud sauvegarde mon disque externe ?



## bicus38 (28 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour et merci d'avance

je pose les choses :
j'ai un forfait 2to iCloud ( donc pas de pb de place)
j'ai 1 iMac en fin de vie... que je doit renouveler
j'ai environ 400 go de photos et video sur ma bibliothèque iPhoto (en fin photo)
l'Option SSD 1to sur un nouveau mac est extrêmement cher 500 euros ...

je voudrai acheter un nouveau mac avec 512go (ou 256) et stocker mon dossier iPhoto sur un disque externe SSD usb c (jusque la je maitrise)

ET que ce disque externe soit automatiquement sauvegardé par iCloud ?

est ce possible recherche depuis qq jour mais je trouve pas de réponse

merci


----------



## Lamahi (28 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

dans la barre latérale du Finder (si tu l’as laissé), il y a iCloud Drive. Copie toutes tes photos dans l’iCloud Drive, normalement ça devrait marcher.


----------



## LaJague (28 Septembre 2020)

Attention si ton mac est synchronisé avec ton compte cloud, ce que tu mets sur le cloud ira sur le DD du Mac aussi
C’est une synchronisation pas une sauvegarde


----------



## Lamahi (29 Septembre 2020)

LaJague a dit:


> Attention si ton mac est synchronisé avec ton compte cloud, ce que tu mets sur le cloud ira sur le DD du Mac aussi
> C’est une synchronisation pas une sauvegarde


Ah d’accord désolé pour les mauvaises infos


----------



## Sly54 (29 Septembre 2020)

bicus38 a dit:


> sur un disque externe SSD usb c (jusque la je maitrise)


Pour info, lis bien cet article : https://www.journaldulapin.com/2019/01/31/ssd-trim-cache/


----------



## Gwen (29 Septembre 2020)

Alors, déja, iCLOUD N'EST PAS UNE SAUVEGARDE. DONC, IL VAUT MIEUX NE PAS COMPTER DESSUS. 

Ensuite, non, iCloud, je prend pas en charge les disques externes.

Photo aurait pu étre un cas à part, mais dés que tu déplace la bibliotheque un message de désactivation d'iCloud apparait   :-(






Par contre, Photo a la capacité d'optimiser sa photothèque sur un Mac. En gros, l'application garde les images en haute résolution sur iCloud et seule une Prévisualisation est stockée sur ton Mac.


----------

